# Tired Iron Museum, Leicester, NY



## bontai Joe

I have seen this one featured a few years back on TV and this guy has a very nice collection of machines, including some rare and odd ball stuff. If you are in the area, I think it is worth checking out. Here is some info:

TIRED IRON TRACTOR MUSEUM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Route 20A 
Leicester, NY 14481 


Telephone Numbers and Contact Information
(716) 924-4170 Katherine Hamilton 

Operating Agency: TIRED IRON TRACTOR MUSEUM 
Person in charge: Wayne Hamilton Curator


----------

